# True Blood Season 3



## rune (Oct 12, 2011)

Is anyone watching it and what do you think of this season


----------



## rune (Nov 19, 2011)

Is no one watching this season!


----------



## alchemist (Nov 19, 2011)

I am! I like the way the focus has broadened to the wider vampire world and I'm probably enjoying this season more than the last. I do worry that they're running out of mythical creatures to use and we'll soon find out that Jason is secretly a leprechaun.


----------



## rune (Nov 21, 2011)

What about favourite character in this season?

I think Russel Edington brought a good storyline, he did make me laugh at times too


----------



## alchemist (Nov 21, 2011)

Good point. The scene where de-spines the newsreader was excellent, but I thought the follow-up was disappointing. Surely the humans should be declaring war after that.


----------



## rune (Nov 22, 2011)

alchemist said:


> Good point. The scene where de-spines the newsreader was excellent, but I thought the follow-up was disappointing. Surely the humans should be declaring war after that.




I thought it was a little odd that there wasnt more fall out too


----------

